# Such a brave girl Shyla R.I.P Baby girl xx



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I got Shyla when she was 1yr old and she was now 11yrs old. A short while ago we took my beautiful girl to the vets for the last time. She has been poorly since last year and been on treatment. We decided she had, had enough and it was time to go. She didn't put up a fight at all and passed away peacefully with her head in my hands. I kissed her on the head and said goodbye and that i loved her very much. You were so brave Shyla mummy is very proud of you. Love you always sleep tight angel. R.I.P xxx

Shyla's Story...
http://the-kats-whiskers.co.uk/smf-forum/index.php/topic,171.0.html

Shyla Tomlinson Online Memorial | GoneTooSoon.org

I just took Shyla out the cat box to wrap her in a fleece blanket with her favourite toy and some catnip and all the cats have stopped what they were doing and are sat quietly. xxx

Sunlight streams through window pane onto a spot on the floor...then I remember, it's where you used to lie, but now you are no more.

Our feet walk down a hall of carpet and muted echoes sound....then I remember, It's where your paws would joyously abound

A voice is heard along the road, and up beyond the hill then I remember it can't be yours....your golden voice is still.

But I'll take that vacant spot of floor and empty muted hall and lay them with the absent voice and unused dish along the wall

I'll wrap these treasured memorials in a blanket of my love and keep them for my best friend until we meet above.

Author Unknown​


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

That's so sad for you. She was very beautiful.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
R.I.P Shyla and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Spaniel Lover (Oct 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, it's the hardest thing about being a Pet owner. This sounds awful but I get more upset about animals dieing than I do humans, will be thinking of you over the next few days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. RIP Shyla.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

God bless r.i.p Shyla


----------



## DutchBrum (Oct 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear of your sad loss. RIP Shyla. Strength.


----------



## Alpha-She (Sep 22, 2010)

Heartfelt sympathy. It never gets any easier. :sad:

Be happy and whole again Shyla over that Rainbow Bridge and feel all the love that comes out to you from so many.


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

Purrrrfect said:


> I got Shyla when she was 1yr old and she was now 11yrs old. A short while ago we took my beautiful girl to the vets for the last time. She has been poorly since last year and been on treatment. We decided she had, had enough and it was time to go. She didn't put up a fight at all and passed away peacefully with her head in my hands. I kissed her on the head and said goodbye and that i loved her very much. You were so brave Shyla mummy is very proud of you. Love you always sleep tight angel. R.I.P xxx
> 
> Shyla's Story...
> Shyla's Story, How shyla came to me. [gone to the bridge]
> ...


I am so very sorry for your loss and having read the story of your beloved Shyla, I cried.

..But I also thought how Shyla 'could never have been more loved' in the arms and heart of anybody else from the time she entered your life. And how it was SO meant to be to give that beautiful cat the home she dearly deserved from the miserable start she had in life at the hands of those cruel sub-human savages.

I lost my beloved Caesar prematurely to a RTA at the end of May and the pain of his loss has truly burned us, he was only 7. We still have another beloved cat, Spartacus.

I often wonder/hope I will see Caesar and my other cats again...someday...for there must be truly a place to reunite with the beautiful creatures that give us so much fulfilment and love in our lifetime(s).

Believe me they know they were/are loved and take solace in that thought and you will love again depite the heartbreak..someday.

God Bless Janexx


----------

